# new to forums and seeking help



## jonny_d10n (Oct 24, 2007)

Him im jon and im 16 and i would like some help sorry if i repeate most of the things everyone else sas. I was basically diagnosed with my IBS-D when i was around 3 or 4. It hasn't gotten better since then. I'm up all night from it when it's at is worst and asleep all day. I'm litterally on the verge of going into a residential home because I dont go to school from my lack of sleep. I have tried about 5 different medications none helping. I take 200mg of trazedone to try to help me to sleep...no affect im actually going to try 400mg tonight. It's ridiculous. And im embarassed to say the next part but it is needed. When i have to use the bathroom all day when its like water is makes the skin on my anus very raw so it actualy hurts a lot if i do go and hurts a lot if i dont go. Does anyone have some suggestions. I know im just like everyone else and no wants to spend time reading this post but i would really appreciate some advice.Thanks,Jon


----------



## jonny_d10n (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I didnt know where to put this in the first one and this is needed as a question as well. At around 13 I resorted to smoking to help with my stress seeing if less stress would help my IBS. Does smoking make IBS worse?


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Jon: I have to say I've never heard of someone being diagnosed with IBS so young!Yes, smoking definitely makes IBS worse. Even if you don't have IBS, nicotine stimulates the gut and can give you D (especially if you take in a large dose, say with the nicotine patch).Drinking alcohol or too much caffeine definitely makes IBS worse. So does large fatty meals (like fast food).You should try using some sort of vasoline or desitine (what they use on babies) in the sore area, as well as hot baths. Try not to wipe too much or too hard. Maybe use wet ones (again, for babies) rather than toilet paper. Or I think they might make special wipes for adults with similar problems.You should try right now to create and begin a routine:Healthy mealsNo smoking or drinkingRegular sleeping hourssome type of exerciseand learning coping strategies (relaxation techniques, etc)


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had the same thing happen to me- a sore behind when a bad day of Diarrhea hits... Definitely use wet ones instead of toilet paper and try Vitamin E cream or Cocoa Butter- just make sure they are for sensitive skin and have no perfumes in them or else it will sting!Hope this helps


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, smoking makes it worse as it is a stimulant, but each to their own. You are a bit too young for smoking and alcohol though!Yes, 3/4 is very young for IBS!Try a cream for piles or similar, it might help. That, or just aqueous cream might be useful.I'm moving this to the teen section for you- thats where the other teenagers post!


----------



## Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jon, Hi. My son has IBS and he is 12. We are going on two years. For your raw bum, I would suggest using desitin or something like that every night. Also, it can help when you have to go as there is a coating to protect you. I'm sorry you are going through this. With school, does your school system have homebound, where with a Dr.'s order they will send a teacher to your house to help you. Positive thinking is crucial. I know you are tiredbut think positive. Also, loading up on the meds may not be good. Do you have support at home? Keep on this foru it will help you. Wishing you luck and comfort Jon!


----------

